# Electric lightning



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I question whether or not these will even be built. The HiPa drive from Flightlink has never demonstrated the claimed capabilities as far as I know, and Flightlink has gone bankrupt. The NanoSafe cells from Altairnano have poor energy and power density, though they do have long life cycles and high charge and discharge rates.


----------



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> I question whether or not these will even be built. The HiPa drive from Flightlink has never demonstrated the claimed capabilities as far as I know, and Flightlink has gone bankrupt. The NanoSafe cells from Altairnano have poor energy and power density, though they do have long life cycles and high charge and discharge rates.


PML Flightlink have been bought out, as mentioned before.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Right, forgot about that, but that still doesn't address the real world performance of the product, or it's availability to lightning.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Lightning still in development, they gave up on the HiPa Drive and went with dual motors and a gear reduction. Smart move. Video review:

http://translogic.aolautos.com/2012/02/06/translogic-90-lighting-gt-electric-supercar/


----------

